# new ~3minute video of my 125G cichlid community



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tell me what you think  (set it to 720p for HD video)


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you should add more shells and caves. Because most of the fish are on the small size, there is no center piece to the tank. Fish look great though!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cant overdo it with rocks or the trophs will start claiming larger areas the formations need to be separated by ~50cm of sand - theyl grow fast and each of the 3 piles will be claimed by a separate male while the rest hang out together
i might move the larger formation to the center though do you think thatd look better?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Defiantly move it to the center, it would look much better  IMO


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i agree  i moved it last night thx
looks like this now


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good!

The larger rock formation looks nice, just off centre is good. You'll probably continue to fine tune and tweak it, but I think once you have your background in, it'll give you a better idea of rock placement, more or less pieces etc.

IMO I'd leave the amount of shells the way it is. If you decide to add more shells, build up the shell bed as opposed to spreading the shells out unless you want your multies to claim more real estate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Looking good!
> 
> The larger rock formation looks nice, just off centre is good. You'll probably continue to fine tune and tweak it, but I think once you have your background in, it'll give you a better idea of rock placement, more or less pieces etc.
> 
> IMO I'd leave the amount of shells the way it is. If you decide to add more shells, build up the shell bed as opposed to spreading the shells out unless you want your multies to claim more real estate.


yea the shellies already have enough real estate with >50 escargot shells and their bed is 2 shells deep in lots of places i dont think they need more... theyve excavated the sand from that corner in a semi circle as you can see above, i wouldnt mind a few more of the larger shells that the calvus like though.

i think there are at least 2 multi's for every other fish in the tank atm theyre doing really well 

im lookin forward to the 3d background i might put it off for a bit tho im debating going to amsterdam in september


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn!! lol...your tank always amazes me whenever i see it! lol! i agree...i like how the large rock formation is slightly off center. its almost at thirds. have you heard of the whole rule of thirds? the whole theory of dividing a space by thirds and pieces that sit on those lines make a composition interesting. maybe if you want, you could rotate the lg rock from at a three quarters view, like at an angle.

that'd be cool if the shellies had a lil more front real estate. do they allow the trophs to swim into their territory? if they don't..that'd be cool to see how the trophs swim around shellie territory to get to the other side of the tank. you know what im saying? just to alter the paths of travel the trophs go thru the tank. instead of going left and right in the front...they would have no choice but to go to the back and come around. does that make any sense? anyways...it's looking hot! what's the breakdown in cost of your tank?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Mike! Cant wait till I can up-size my tanks..my 50 seems small nowdays lol


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks great.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bingerz said:


> damn!! lol...your tank always amazes me whenever i see it! lol! i agree...i like how the large rock formation is slightly off center. its almost at thirds. have you heard of the whole rule of thirds? the whole theory of dividing a space by thirds and pieces that sit on those lines make a composition interesting. maybe if you want, you could rotate the lg rock from at a three quarters view, like at an angle.
> 
> that'd be cool if the shellies had a lil more front real estate. do they allow the trophs to swim into their territory? if they don't..that'd be cool to see how the trophs swim around shellie territory to get to the other side of the tank. you know what im saying? just to alter the paths of travel the trophs go thru the tank. instead of going left and right in the front...they would have no choice but to go to the back and come around. does that make any sense? anyways...it's looking hot! what's the breakdown in cost of your tank?


glad you like it  
the shellies would probably make the trophs swim around but at the same time they would claim alot of territory i think, sometimes i see the male chasing trophs all the way out to the center of the tank if he sees them flaring/shaking, and they would likely claim the tank front to back in the center 



Diztrbd1 said:


> Looks great Mike! Cant wait till I can up-size my tanks..my 50 seems small nowdays lol


aye, my 37 looks tiny beside this in our living room... subliminal message, someone buy my 37 gallon and get it out of our living room



ninez said:


> The tank looks great.


thanks


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

obh yeah...i remember you saying that about the shellies...dang, they're bullies..heheheh in that case...keep it the way it is!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe not bullies, just overprotective parents
like the father that polishes his guns when the daughter brings a boy home


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

all my lover


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

what's kind your plecos


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

EVANDU said:


> what's kind your plecos


plecos are L-144


----------

